# acekard 2i price drop?



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

ok nice


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

there's a price drop, and no, you don't get the difference back...
that stuff happens, had you ordered a few days later.. but hey be happy for everyone else who will be ordering Acekards.
And a price drop is better than price increase uh?

btw it was announced here: http://shoptemp.com/news/22/Acekard-2i-Pri...30-release.html


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> there's a price drop, and no, you don't get the difference back...
> that stuff happens, had you ordered a few days later.. but hey be happy for everyone else who will be ordering Acekards.
> And a price drop is better than price increase uh?
> 
> btw it was announced here: http://shoptemp.com/news/22/Acekard-2i-Pri...30-release.html



oh well thats true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , 
im stil waiting to get mine, 
still havent got that shipping email yet.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 10, 2010)

It's only $1,50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it hasn't been shipped yet I think you can cancel the order and order one with the decreased price.


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> It's only $1,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea that seems nice but, it would only take longer for it to come, (altho some people were pointing my to simplymods before i bought it, i don treally trust them that much yet tho.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 10, 2010)

Nice, this makes Shoptemp's AK2i cheaper than Gamekool's now.
Although you still have to pay an extra dollar to have the packaging, so it's not necessarily cheaper, lol.


----------



## pokefan92 (May 10, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Nice, this makes Shoptemp's AK2i cheaper than Gamekool's now.
> Although you still have to pay an extra dollar to have the packaging, so it's not necessarily cheaper, lol.



What? So, if I pay 15 $ I won't receive the packaging? As I am concerned, you only won't receive the packaging when you aplicate the bulkrate discount, but in other situations I should receive it, don't?. And, if i'm not right, what should I do to receive the packaging?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 10, 2010)

pokefan92 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Free* shipping often comes without packaging, just the clear plastic that holds the flashcart.
You can pay $1 more to make sure you get that packaging.


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

... or if you order a lot of stuff, the registered airmail (with packaging + tracking number) becomes free so its up to you.


----------



## T3GZdev (May 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> pokefan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i got the 2$ one, so packaging?


----------

